#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Диета и питание >  > > >  >  >  Вопрос по вегетарианству

## Ашока

Почему животных есть нельзя, а растения можно? 
Ведь с биологической точки зрения растения, как и животные - это сложные многоклеточные организмы, принадлежат к высшим эукариотам. Где то читала, что убивать бактерии даже не рекомендуется, негативная карма накапливается, а растения убивать, тогда подавно должна накапливаться.  :Confused:

----------


## Yeshe

> Где то читала, что убивать бактерии даже не рекомендуется, негативная карма накапливается


и вы всему верите, что написано? Про бактерии писал явный придурок. Человек состоит из миллиардов микроорганизмов, которые живут, развиваются и умирают миллионами безо всякого участия нашего сознания - и не надо нам там участвовать. Живите, занимайтесь своим делом и практикуйте, содержите тело здоровым и чистым. И не читайте глупостей. 

А то дойдет до того, что жировые клетки убивать нельзя - то есть похудение оказывается вредным процессом, бактерии убивать нельзя - пусть лучше весь организм помрёт... 

Животное от растения отличается наличием главного нервного центра - мозга (как вам надеюсь известно), потому животное  находится на более высоком уровне развития.

----------

Буль (19.02.2009)

----------


## Шавырин

> и вы всему верите, что написано? Про бактерии писал явный придурок. Человек состоит из миллиардов микроорганизмов, которые живут, развиваются и умирают миллионами безо всякого участия нашего сознания - и не надо нам там участвовать. Живите, занимайтесь своим делом и практикуйте, содержите тело здоровым и чистым. И не читайте глупостей. 
> 
> А то дойдет до того, что жировые клетки убивать нельзя - то есть похудение оказывается вредным процессом, бактерии убивать нельзя - пусть лучше весь организм помрёт... 
> 
> Животное от растения отличается наличием главного нервного центра - мозга (как вам надеюсь известно), потому животное  находится на более высоком уровне развития.


Уважаемая Yeshe, Ваши слова не соответствуют Вашей  заявленной(на сегодняшний день) традиции.

----------


## Ашока

> и вы всему верите, что написано? Про бактерии писал явный придурок. Человек состоит из миллиардов микроорганизмов, которые живут, развиваются и умирают миллионами безо всякого участия нашего сознания - и не надо нам там участвовать. Живите, занимайтесь своим делом и практикуйте, содержите тело здоровым и чистым. И не читайте глупостей. 
> 
> А то дойдет до того, что жировые клетки убивать нельзя - то есть похудение оказывается вредным процессом, бактерии убивать нельзя - пусть лучше весь организм помрёт... 
> 
> Животное от растения отличается наличием главного нервного центра - мозга (как вам надеюсь известно), потому животное  находится на более высоком уровне развития.


Про бактерии не знаю, все таки тело человека - хорошая среда для жизни для бактерий, курорт, можно сказать. А клетки тела человека умерают и рождаются каждую секунду. Это все понятно. Это неосознанный процесс. 

Меня интересует почему растения можно есть? Их то едят сознательно. А насчет мозга, так некоторые животные его не имеют. Моллюски там, медузы, червяки всякие. Тем более, что сознание и мозг, это несвязанные вещи. Сознание человека может переродится в теле червяка за негативные заслуги, например или за что там. Как я поняла, нет сознания червяка или сознания человека. Из бардо сознание может попасть и в тело животного, и в тело человека, и червяка. 

А растения - это живые существа. Многоклеточные, со своей особой сложной организацией. Просто они не бегают и не говорят, поэтому и кажется, что они не круче животных. Но специалисты вообще говорят, что растения сложнее устроены, чем животные.

----------


## Yeshe

> Уважаемая Yeshe, Ваши слова не соответствуют Вашей  заявленной(на сегодняшний день) традиции.


1) вы не знаете традиции настолько, чтобы делать такие заявления;
2) в то время, когда создавались традиции, никто не знал такого понятия как бактерия, потому отношение к бактериям и микроорганизмам вообще не могло быть частью традиции.

----------

Буль (19.02.2009), Читтадхаммо (19.02.2009)

----------


## Yeshe

> А клетки тела человека умирают и рождаются каждую секунду. Это все понятно. Это неосознанный процесс. 
> 
> Меня интересует почему растения можно есть?


 именно потому, что клетки растений не принадлежат *осознающему* живому организму. Они - как и клетки нашего тела - строительный материал, но в отличие от тела, они не обладают единым осознающим центром. Потому ешьте наздоровье.

----------


## Шавырин

> 1) вы не знаете традиции настолько, чтобы делать такие заявления;
> 2) в то время, когда создавались традиции, никто не знал такого понятия как бактерия, потому отношение к бактериям и микроорганизмам вообще не могло быть частью традиции.


Неужели? :Cool:

----------


## Ашока

> именно потому, что клетки растений не принадлежат *осознающему* живому организму. Они - как и клетки нашего тела - строительный материал, но в отличие от тела, они не обладают единым осознающим центром. Потому ешьте наздоровье.


У червяка тоже нет мозга, но он может вместить в себя сознание, которое когда то было сознанием человека. 
Насчет того, что растение не обладает сознанием, это как раз вопрос. 
В других эзотерических источниках (шаманство) говорится, что растения очень даже обладают сознанием. 
Опять таки растение не бегает, не говорит, поэтому может казаться, что оно не обладает сознанием. Растения устроены иначе, у них особая биологическая роль на земле, но иначе, не значит, что не обладает сознанием.

----------


## Ашока

А вообще, как я понимаю, если есть хотя бы одна живая клетка, то уже есть какое то сознание. А если сложная система клеток - многоклеточный организм, то подавно есть сознание.

----------


## Дэчен Намджрол

Вопрос не в том что можно, а в том, что вам прийдётся питаться в любом случае, такова природа. И если уж необходимо питаться, то лучше это делать принося наименьший вред как окружающим так и себе. Ашока, скажите, а учёнными было доказанно что растения обладают сознанием?

----------

Алексей Т (22.09.2011)

----------


## Aion

http://www.treeland.ru/article/home/energy/idea.htm

----------


## Ашока

> Вопрос не в том что можно, а в том, что вам прийдётся питаться в любом случае, такова природа.


Да уж, это точно.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  




> И если уж необходимо питаться, то лучше это делать принося наименьший вред как окружающим так и себе.


Чем меньше питаешься, получается, тем карма будет чище.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  




> Ашока, скажите, а учёнными было доказанно что растения обладают сознанием?


Это я не в курсе.

----------


## Yeshe

> У червяка тоже нет мозга, но он может вместить в себя сознание, которое когда то было сознанием человека.


 а кто вам предлагает есть червяков?




> Насчет того, что растение не обладает сознанием, это как раз вопрос. 
> В других эзотерических источниках (шаманство) говорится, что растения очень даже обладают сознанием.


так вы сначала определитесь с традицией, а потом задавайте вопросы. А то начнете объяснять на индуистском сайте, что в соответствии с иудейской традицией корову есть можно. Определитесь с форумом.




> Растения устроены иначе, у них особая биологическая роль на земле, но иначе, не значит, что не обладает сознанием.


чем мучиться такими вопросами, спросите себя лучше - вы можете *не есть* вообще? Если можете, тогда вперед - флаг вам в руки и барабан на шею. А если вы еще не достигли такой степени святости, чтобы питаться воздухом и вам надо пока еще кушать, то определитесь с меню и не нервничайте.

----------

Этэйла (18.02.2009)

----------


## Этэйла

Сколько можно трындеть про еду?
Друзья, главное, чтобы не было войны!!! А то вопрос, про еду сам собой отпадет.

----------


## Ашока

> а кто вам предлагает есть червяков?.


Я это к тому, что если безмозглый червяк может вместить сознание человека, то и растение тоже может.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Дэчен Намджрол

Ашока, питание - средство поддерживать жизнедеятельность в норме, не более чем. Поэтому если вы откажетесь от питания, то начнёте приносить вред себе. Есть хорошая поговорка на этот счёт: "Если сегодня ты не принимаешь пищу как лекарство, то завтра будешь принимать лекарство как пищу". В текстах Винаи прямо говориться о том что следует избегать чревоугодия и чревоблудия.

----------


## Ашока

> Ашока, питание - средство поддерживать жизнедеятельность в норме, не более чем. Поэтому если вы откажетесь от питания, то начнёте приносить вред себе. Есть хорошая поговорка на этот счёт: "Если сегодня ты не принимаешь пищу как лекарство, то завтра будешь принимать лекарство как пищу". В текстах Винаи прямо говориться о том что следует избегать чревоугодия и чревоблудия.


Не, я от питания не буду отказываться  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): . Просто получается, что кармически есть колбасу или салат из овощей, одно и тоже накопление негативной кармы.   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Хочу есть колбасу, не испытывая угрызений совести.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Дэчен Намджрол

С точки зрения буддизма растения не обладают сознанием в отличии от животных. В этом отличие.

----------

Александр Владленович Белоусов (19.02.2009), КатеринаК (24.09.2010)

----------


## Ашока

> С точки зрения буддизма растения не обладают сознанием в отличии от животных. В этом отличие.


 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Aion

> С точки зрения буддизма растения не обладают сознанием в отличии от животных. В этом отличие.


С точки зрения буддизма сознание - это поток дхарм: http://www.izvestia.com.ua/images/b-...a-00001409.jpg

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Мне кажется эти слова стоит воспринимать в историческом контексте. Конечно оно препятствует, если участники разговора жили преимущественно сельской жизнью (да даже если и городской), и поедание мяса означало пойти и зарезать животное или принять в этом участие. Несомненно, это не способствует развитию сострадания. Но сейчас это не так актуально из-за дистанции во времени и пространстве между убийством животного и котлетой на столе.


Не нужно ничего додумывать.




> Человек может быть прекрасным и сострадательным, и при этом жевать котлету, даже не задумываясь о том, откуда и как она попала ему на стол.


Пережевывая котлету - не задумываясь откуда взялось мясо в ее составе, человек теряет сострадание, через отсутствие осознанности и внимательности.

Будда в сутрах говорил о *тысячах причин* чтобы не употреблять мясо. Напомню, на всякий случай, свой пост, где упомянуты некоторые из этих причин.




> Хотелось бы сказать, что в этом топике, мотивация неупотребления мяса - сужается до отказа от косвенного соучастия в причинении вреда ж.с. А Будда в сутре говорил "еще о 1000 причинах". Так для мирянина в классическом понимании: основная практика которого заключанется в дане монахам и воздержании от совершения неблагих поступков, такая мотивация исчерпывающая. Для йогина же, существуют, например такие причины: 2. в мясе и крови убитых живых существ, присутствуют субстанции страха (адреналин, гормоны и т.п. по современному), которые при употреблении в пищу нарушают дхьяну. 3. В мясе большое содержание животного белка и гормонов, которые при употреблении вызывают излишнее возбуждение тела и беспокойство ума. 4. Про влияние энергий, тантрикам рассказывать, я думаю не нужно. 5. Животные и существа в тонких телах, чувствуют запах-энергию исходящую от поедающего мясо и испытывают страх и смятение перед ним, что для бодхисаттвы не допустимо. 6. При частом употреблении мяса (увеличенное время пищеварения, животный белок, гормоны и т.д.), человек снановится более подверженным гневу и страсти. И еще множество причин. Вообще отказ от мяса - напрямую связан с эволюцией практик самадхи и мудрости.

----------

Александр Владленович Белоусов (17.06.2010), Артем Тараненко (17.06.2010)

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Самый главный мясоед Будда Шакьямуни. Вы следуете учению мясоеда. Помните об том.


С точки зрения Махаяны, Будда Шакьямуни не был мясоедом, и другим не велел.

----------


## Neroli

> Благословенный сын, поедание мяса препятствует развитию сострадания; поэтому, все кто следует пути Будды впредь не должны есть мяса. Кашьяпа, где бы мясоед ни лежал, сидел или ходил, другие чувствующие существа будут испытывать страх из-за его запаха...
> _Будда в "Паринирвана сутре"_


Когда информация противоречива, я смотрю не на, что записали через 500 лет, а на поступки. Вроде инфу о том, что Будда выгнал Девадатту никто не опровергает. Вот и вы уходите. Шутка.

----------


## Neroli

> Будда в сутрах говорил о тысячах причин чтобы не употреблять мясо. Напомню, на всякий случай, свой пост, где упомянуты некоторые из этих причин.


В общем виде агрументы в пользу вегетарианства:
1) Отказа от косвенного соучастия в причинении вреда ж.с.
2) Качество практики, запах и т.д.

Я считаю, что второе мои личные проблемы. 
А первое я могу совершать и другими доступными мне способами. например, мобильником не пользоваться, ибо сотовая связь уничтожает пчел. без пчел нам всем капец. актуально.

----------


## Леонид Ш

> В общем виде агрументы в пользу вегетарианства:
> 1) Отказа от косвенного соучастия в причинении вреда ж.с.
> 2) Качество практики, запах и т.д.


Опять Вы свели множество аргументов, до двух. 
Можно тогда и до одного: невозможность стать бодхисаттвой, не завязав с вредной привычкой поедать плоть  :Smilie: 




> Я считаю, что второе мои личные проблемы. 
> А первое я могу совершать и другими доступными мне способами. например, мобильником не пользоваться, ибо сотовая связь уничтожает пчел. без пчел нам всем капец. актуально.


Проблемы то, они все личные, т.к. в уме  :Smilie: 
Вы не пользуетесь мобильным телефоном?  :EEK!:

----------


## Neroli

> Можно тогда и до одного: невозможность стать бодхисаттвой, не завязав с вредной привычкой поедать плоть


Тогда еще проще. Многие вредные привычки делают невозможным становление бодхисаттвой. У кого-то мясоедение первое, что отваливается, у кого-то последнее.  Я вот хрясь и перестала есть говядину (не могу себя заставить не вкусно и всё).

К тому же вредная привычка сидеть в интернете может оказаться более сильным препятствием на пути, чем поедание плоти. (извините сутр нет, т.к. не было тогда интернета). И т.д. В процессе практики отвалится.




> Проблемы то, они все личные, т.к. в уме


Воот. А вегетарианцы почему то считают что в моем уме не только мои проблемы, но и проблемы коровы. Откуда чего берут.




> Вы не пользуетесь мобильным телефоном?


 :Wink: 
А прикиньте если правда от этого пчелы исчезают? Не съел котлету, спас корову, позвонил по мобильнику и планета вымерла. Вот у сансары чувство юмора.  :Smilie:

----------

Артем Тараненко (17.06.2010)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> К существу в нирване вообще невозможно предъявить претензии, что он приносит кому-то вред.


Спорный вопрос, который упрется в проблему неведения.  :Smilie:

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> А пока их всех не освободили их того, можно убивать? Живые существа реально страдают когда кто-то хочет их съесть.


...или убивает, чтобы они не съели *его еду*

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> И какая может быть мотивация платящего за убийство?


Ну так и ответьте на этот вопрос Вы, оплативший дератизации овощехранилищ, уничтожение саранчи, долгоносика, и колорадского жука.  :Smilie:

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> _"Если количество людей потребляющий мясо уменьшиться, тогда автоматически уменьшится число людей, которые по спросу убивают животных для мяса. Таким образом, становясь вегетарианцем, мы вносим вклад к уменьшению убийств животных."
> Е.С. Кьябдже Лати Ринпоче_


Я уже приводил доказательства того, что при росте количества вегетарианцев количество потребляемого мяса не уменьшается. И уменьшаться не будет, поскольку существует реальная проблема голода и ограниченности площадей, которые можно использовать под растениеводство.

Вклад мы может быть и вносим, но ситуация от этого не изменяется. Существа продолжают свое круговращение в сансаре и их все едят и едят.

----------

Neroli (18.06.2010), Буль (18.06.2010), лесник (18.06.2010)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Можно тогда и до одного: невозможность стать бодхисаттвой, не завязав с вредной привычкой поедать плоть


Надеюсь Вы в курсе, что и поедая плоть вполне можно быть бодхисаттвой?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Надеюсь Вы в курсе, что и поедая плоть вполне можно быть бодхисаттвой?


Примеры из сутр есть? Тантры и наставления тантрических и дзогченовских учителей не канают  :Smilie:

----------


## Була

А если у вас выбор либо питаться мясом либо смерть? Я имею ввиду те случаи когда идет речь о бедных, бездомных о помощи которую им предоставляют, обеды и т.п. 

Это похоже на случай (было на форуме не помню где, найду если принципиально), когда человек замерзал, а кроме деревянной статуэтки Будды у него ничего не было. Так ему явился Будда и сказал что бы тот согрелся с помощью статуэтки, так как он замерзает и Будда в его сердце замерзает. Я понимаю карма у человека такая, родился в таких условиях да еще и о Дхарме понятия не имеет... тогда что, лучше умереть, чем еще больше усугублять положение своей кармы? 

Или случаи когда НЕОБХОДИМО кушать мясо при болезнях. Например нарушенный уровень гемоглобина, который переносит кислород из легких по всему телу, так что низкое содержание железа вызывает усталость и мышечную слабость.
Железо требуется для мышечных белков и откладывается про запас в почках и печени. Если в нашем питании железа не хватает, эти запасы истощаются, и начинается анемия. А больше всего железа как раз в мясе:
Моллюски (устрицы, мидии, морской гребешок) 30

Отруби 13

Печень телячья 7.5

Почки свиные 6.4

Говядина 5.0

Можно найти железо и в орехах - 1,6, финиках - 1,6, кураге - 4,7 (обработанная серой) и т.д., но тут сразу другой трабл - цена! и сопоставимость нужно количества железа в порции мяса и сколько нужно съесть фруктов что бы набрать нужное количество ж.

ПЫСЫ. это не пропаганда к поеданию м., это просто вопрос.

----------


## Ostrbor

> А больше всего железа как раз в мясе


Железа больше всего в железе. )) 

По поводу цены мяса - все тоже не однозначно. Я не занимался проверкой, но вот вы можете посчитать и скажете, что получилось. Нужно знать стоимость кг мяса. Далее учесть, что в 1кг 70% воды и костной ткани и связок. Далее подсчитать содержание в остатке, например, железа. В итоге будет известна примерная цена за определенное количество нужного вещества в мясе. Конечно, будет примерной. Ведь мы не знаем, как питалось животное. Вдруг корова поедала других коров, тогда уж точно в ее мясе будет много Fe.))

----------


## Була

> Железа больше всего в железе. )) 
> 
> По поводу цены мяса - все тоже не однозначно. Я не занимался проверкой, но вот вы можете посчитать и скажете, что получилось. Нужно знать стоимость кг мяса. Далее учесть, что в 1кг 70% воды и костной ткани и связок. Далее подсчитать содержание в остатке, например, железа. В итоге будет известна примерная цена за определенное количество нужного вещества в мясе. Конечно, будет примерной. Ведь мы не знаем, как питалось животное. Вдруг корова поедала других коров, тогда уж точно в ее мясе будет много Fe.))


Ну я привел примерное кол-во ж. в гр-х. (100). Понятно, что объективно не сможем рассуждать так как разное мясо, разные регионы, не известно ела корова других коров или нет.) 

Но как быть с первым случаем(вопросом)?

----------


## Ostrbor

Тут уж каждый решает сам. Кто-то, ради того, чтобы выжить не побрезгует съесть и человека, своего собрата. Были такие случаи. Например, в Англии как-то состоялся суд над потерпевшими кораблекрушение. Три человека долго плавали в шлюпки по бескрайнему морю, мучимые голодом и жаждой. Один из них не выдержал и напился соленой воды. Из-за этого его состояние сильно ухудшилось. И вот двое других его друзей решили, что он все-равно не выживет и съели его. 

Перед лицом смерти, тягот, болезней и страданий человек может измениться до неузнаваемости. В приступе страха, паники, в безумии отчаяния может сделать такое, о чем и не подумает, живя в комфорте, даже в страшном сне.

---

По поводу моего предложения расчетов я ошибся. Дело в том, что надо узнать как именно получили норматив содержания на удельный вес мяса. Если в расчетах уже учли вероятный раствор нужного нам вещества, тогда наши вычитания из массы мяса массы воды будет ошибочным.

----------


## Joy

Насколько я понимаю, здесь в обсуждении участвуют сторонники идей быть буддистом-вегетарианином и быть буддистом-мясоедом. Оба эти пути верны с точки зрения Дхармы? Если это несомненно так, для чего спор? Чей метод лучше? Или все-таки какая-то определенная диета недопустима для буддиста? Есть ли по этому поводу определенное, авторитетное утверждение, с которым согласятся все участники обсуждения?

И еще возник вопрос по поводу железа - можно ли употреблять этот элемент в виде добавки к пище, есть ли такие (исключая проглатыванье гвоздей во имя сострадания, разумеется)?

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Примеры из сутр есть? Тантры и наставления тантрических и дзогченовских учителей не канают


 :Big Grin:  Не, в Библии про то упоминаний нет. Вы правы. А исторические авторитеты Вам не авторитеты.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Оба эти пути верны с точки зрения Дхармы?


Да, но в рамках разных школ




> Если это несомненно так, для чего спор?


Патамушта  :Big Grin: 




> Или все-таки какая-то определенная диета недопустима для буддиста?


Придется ответить, что Вы понимаете под буддистом и под определенной диетой




> Есть ли по этому поводу определенное, авторитетное утверждение, с которым согласятся все участники обсуждения?


Поскольку они из разных школ - однозначно нет.




> И еще возник вопрос по поводу железа - можно ли употреблять этот элемент в виде добавки к пище, есть ли такие (исключая проглатыванье гвоздей во имя сострадания, разумеется)?


В современной фармакопее столько чудесных вещичек встречается.  :Smilie:

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

> Надеюсь Вы в курсе, что и поедая плоть вполне можно быть бодхисаттвой?


Если эта плоть от животного умершего своей смертью.

----------


## Аньезка

> И еще возник вопрос по поводу железа - можно ли употреблять этот элемент в виде добавки к пище, есть ли такие (исключая проглатыванье гвоздей во имя сострадания, разумеется)?


Конечно, можно употреблять железо в составе витаминно-минерального комплекса. Только железо можно найти и в вегетарианских продуктах...
Содержание железа в различных продуктах. Вопрос про железо обычно возникает из-за веры в предрассудки мясоедского населения.  :Stick Out Tongue:  Опять же, повторюсь, что я вегетарианствую уже ни много ни мало, а 20 лет, и Fe, и гемоглобин у меня в идеальной норме по анализам.

----------

Joy (18.06.2010)

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

> Ну так и ответьте на этот вопрос Вы, оплативший дератизации овощехранилищ, уничтожение саранчи, долгоносика, и колорадского жука.





> Я уже приводил доказательства того, что при росте количества вегетарианцев количество потребляемого мяса не уменьшается. И уменьшаться не будет, поскольку существует реальная проблема голода и ограниченности площадей, которые можно использовать под растениеводство.
> Вклад мы может быть и вносим, но ситуация от этого не изменяется. Существа продолжают свое круговращение в сансаре и их все едят и едят.







> На первый взгляд, у этой точки зрения есть основания, так как невозможно отрицать, что огромное количество насекомых действительно погибает, особенно из-за современных методов ведения сельского хозяйства. Однако, немного поразмыслив, можно понять, что это ложный аргумент, как в теории, так и на практике. Сострадание и желание защитить от страданий, базовые внутренние качества буддийского воззрения, основываются в первую очередь на намерении. Не может быть мясной пищи без умышленного убийства животных. Но с выращиванием зерновых дело обстоит не так, здесь уничтожение жизни не является неотъемлемой частью процесса. Гибель существ происходит из-за стремления к более высокой эффективности сельского хозяйства и выгоде. Любой садовод знает, что возможно выращивать овощи, не убивая насекомых намеренно, разве что случайно. Таким образом, употребление овощей вовсе не подразумевает желания, чтобы кто-то был убит. Но как можно есть мясо и при этом искренне желать, чтобы поедаемые нами остались в живых? В любом случае, этот аргумент, используемый, чтобы выставить вегетарианство нерациональным и смешным, нельзя привести, не подрывая при этом позиций высказавшей его стороны. Ведь хорошо известно, что выращивание, например, коров само по себе требует огромного количества зерна, что подразумевает гибель насекомых - прибавьте их к смертям домашнего скота, о которых идет речь.


..

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

> Я уже приводил доказательства того, что при росте количества вегетарианцев количество потребляемого мяса не уменьшается.


Допустим из всего миллиона человек перестали есть мясо 500тыс., количество потребления не сократиться?




> 6. Вы думаете, ваш отказ от мяса заметно скажется на его производстве?
> 
> Рынок - довольно гибкое понятие. Если спроса нет на какой-то товар, то процент продаваемости падает и производителю не выгодно с этим работать. Отказываясь от покупки товара, потребитель влияет на выбор производимой продукции.






> И уменьшаться не будет, поскольку существует реальная проблема голода и ограниченности площадей, которые можно использовать под растениеводство.


Процент кукурузы в США, идущей на корм животным, выращиваемых на мясо: 80.
Процент овса в США, идущего на корм животным, выращиваемых на мясо: 95.

Количество фунтов картофеля, которые могут быть выращены на одном акре земли: 40.000.
Количество фунтов говядины, производимой на одном акре земли: 250.

Процент сельскохозяйственных угодий США, занятых для производства говядины: 56.
Количество фунтов зерна и сои, необходимых для получения 1 фунта говядины: 16.

Один гектар обрабатываемой земли способен дать пищу для 7 вегетарианцев, а для пропитания 1 человека-мясоеда нужны 2 гектара земли (сюда включаются поле, сад и луг).




> 25. Хватит ли нам растительных ресурсов, если все станут вегетарианцами?
> 
> Это глубокое заблуждение, что животноводство предназначено накормить население мира. Выращивая скот на мясо, человечество растранжиривает ресурсы планеты. Если бы люди перешли на вегетарианскую систему питания, то количество потребляемой человечеством пищи (по оценкам ведущих специалистов) увеличилось в 10-15 раз. Животные перерабатывают горы белков, жиров и углеводов, а отдают нам лишь 10 часть того, что поглотили. Для наглядной аргументации приводится следующий пример: С участка земли, равного 10 гектарам, на мясоедении прокормятся 2 человека; на кукурузе - 10 человек; на зерне - 24 человека; на сое - 61 человек.

----------


## Була

> ...Опять же, повторюсь, что я вегетарианствую уже ни много ни мало, а 20 лет, и Fe, и гемоглобин у меня в идеальной норме по анализам.


ну я имел ввиду только для БОЛЬНЫХ людей, если рассуждать так то тогда все вегетериансы должны были болеть, но это не так потому пример был сугубо когда есть такой случай (болезнь) 

И о том что Fe есть и в фрктах я тоже указал, и привел пример в каких именно. Вопрос был в другом: как относится буддизм когда в случаях исключений (когда это необходимо) когда выбор либо либо.

----------


## Neroli

> Примеры из сутр есть? Тантры и наставления тантрических и дзогченовских учителей не канают


А подумать? Как может быть у бодхисаттвы разделение на хорошее и плохое, на чистое и нечистое? 
И что бодхисаттва свой запах не контролирует?

----------


## Аньезка

> ну я имел ввиду только для БОЛЬНЫХ людей, если рассуждать так то тогда все вегетериансы должны были болеть, но это не так потому пример был сугубо когда есть такой случай (болезнь) 
> 
> И о том что Fe есть и в фрктах я тоже указал, и привел пример в каких именно. Вопрос был в другом: как относится буддизм когда в случаях исключений (когда это необходимо) когда выбор либо либо.


Була, извините, я не видела Ваш вопрос. Я отвечала Татье.

А "как относится буддизм" вам тут никто не ответит, т.к. разные учителя учат по-разному: Намкхай Норбу говорит "кушайте мясо с осознанностью и намерением породить связь с убитым животным", а Кармапа Оргьен Тринлей говорит "если ты кушаешь мясо - ты не мой ученик". Так что спорить о точке зрения буддизма можно тут до посинения.

----------

Артем Тараненко (18.06.2010), Була (18.06.2010)

----------


## Neroli

> И еще возник вопрос по поводу железа - можно ли употреблять этот элемент в виде добавки к пище, есть ли такие (исключая проглатыванье гвоздей во имя сострадания, разумеется)?


Я бы не советовала вам употреблять этот элемент в виде добавки к пище. Могут возникуть неприятные проблемы с ЖКТ. Лучше в продуктах питания.

----------


## Була

> Була, извините, я не видела Ваш вопрос. Я отвечала Татье.
> 
> А "как относится буддизм" вам тут никто не ответит, т.к. разные учителя учат по-разному: Намкхай Норбу говорит "кушайте мясо с осознанностью и намерением породить связь с убитым животным", а Кармапа Оргьен Тринлей говорит "если ты кушаешь мясо - ты не мой ученик". Так что спорить о точке зрения буддизма можно тут до посинения.



Так как раз я и хотел узнать точки зрения разных школ, но никак не видеть споры.

----------


## Аньезка

> Так как раз я и хотел узнать точки зрения разных школ, но никак не видеть споры.


Тут даже не от школ зависит, а от конкретных учителей.
Внутри кагью есть учителя и мясоеды, и вегетарианцы.
В той же линии Намкхая Норбу Ринпоче, есть мясоед Намкхай Норбу и противник мясоедения - учитель учителя ННР (Чжангчуба Дордже) - Няла Пема Дудул (реализовавший тело света).

----------

Була (18.06.2010)

----------


## Аньезка

И относительно насекомых, погибающих при изготовлении вегетарианской (а на самом деле, и мясоедской пищи, т.к. месоеды едят все, что едят вегетарианцы).
Думаю, если вообразить себе ситуацию, в которой вам не оставят выбора и скажут: "убей либо человека, либо муравья", вы убьете муравья, не так ли, уважаемые мясоеды? А если это будет ситуация "убить муравья или корову?"... по-моему ответ также очевидный.

----------


## Neroli

> А если это будет ситуация "убить муравья или корову?"... по-моему ответ также очевидный.


По ситуации. Если от моего решения зависит жизнь 100 голодающих детишек, которые не смогут наесться муравьем и умрут, придется убить корову. И сделать ей шитро.

----------


## Юй Кан

Aniezka, подобные вопросы по глубине своей сродни вопросу "убьёшь корову или убъёсся ап стену?" %)

----------


## Neroli

> Aniezka, подобные вопросы по глубине своей сродни вопросу "убьёшь корову или убъёсся ап стену?" %)


Юй Кан, по ситуации.  :Smilie:  Дзогчен вообще работа с обстоятельствами.

----------


## Юй Кан

Neroli, так я ж, вроде, написал ещё кучу постов назад, что "прочее -- индивидуально"?
А работа с обстоятельствами -- эт куда ни ткни, даж мимо любого буддизма. : ))

----------


## Neroli

> Neroli, так я ж, вроде, написал ещё кучу постов назад, что "прочее -- индивидуально"?
> А работа с обстоятельствами -- эт куда ни ткни, даж мимо любого буддизма. : ))


Индивидуально - да, но в рамках. Самое главное не сбиться с пути.

----------


## лесник

> Любой садовод знает, что возможно выращивать овощи, не убивая насекомых намеренно, разве что случайно. ..


Похоже, это писал человек, имеющий отдаленное представление о садоводстве. Если помидоры на балконе выращивать или на дачном участке, то может быть, да и то. Набежала тля и погубила дерево - очень распространенная ситуация. Но есть хозяйства, особенно зарубежом, которые отказываются от использования химикатов и выращивают экологически чистую продукцию. Знаете, как они борятся с вредителями? Один из распространенных путей - это разведение насекомых-хищников, всяких уховерток и пр. Т.е. даже в этом случае садовод вынужден поощрять убийство одних другими, пусть и косвенно. Такова природа сансары, жизнь прожить и ручки не замарать не получится, увы.

----------

AlexUM (18.06.2010), Neroli (18.06.2010), Артем Тараненко (18.06.2010), Буль (18.06.2010)

----------


## лесник

> Процент кукурузы в США, идущей на корм животным, выращиваемых на мясо: 80.
> Процент овса в США, идущего на корм животным, выращиваемых на мясо: 95.
> 
> Количество фунтов картофеля, которые могут быть выращены на одном акре земли: 40.000.
> Количество фунтов говядины, производимой на одном акре земли: 250.
> 
> Процент сельскохозяйственных угодий США, занятых для производства говядины: 56.
> Количество фунтов зерна и сои, необходимых для получения 1 фунта говядины: 16.
> 
> Один гектар обрабатываемой земли способен дать пищу для 7 вегетарианцев, а для пропитания 1 человека-мясоеда нужны 2 гектара земли (сюда включаются поле, сад и луг).


Вы же понимаете, что это очень сильно разнится в зависимости от территории. Какая кукуруза или картофель в Монголии или Тибете? Какие гектары земли в Японии или Грузии? Это абстрактная отчасти модель, в США да, будет работать, так там и вегетарианцев немало. Я думаю, если бы Будда родился и жил не в Индии, а в Тибете, упоминаний о вегетарианстве в сутрах не было бы  :Smilie:

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

Мы вроде как в России живём.
Может стоит начать с себя, а уже потом думать о Монголии и Японии?

----------

Читтадхаммо (18.06.2010)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Индивидуально - да, но в рамках. Самое главное не сбиться с пути.


Так чтоб не сбиццо, мясо -- не главное...
Главное, это выбрать буддизм по себе, т.е. для мясоеда -- и чтоб мясо кушать квантум, знач, сатис, и чтоб не напрягаццо от того, что кто-то его  индивидуально не кушает. : )

----------

Александр Владленович Белоусов (18.06.2010)

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

По поводу вегетарианства в Тибете:



> ...
> Rinpoche: In Tibet, there are many people who are strict vegetarian. Even in the big
> monasteries where there are huge gatherings of monks, they never eat non-vegetarian food.
> In the monk's individual quarters, though, there might be some monks who eat meat as food.
> Vegetarianism is something not very new in Tibetan society....


Кьябдже Лати Ринпоче.

----------


## Neroli

> Так чтоб не сбиццо, мясо -- не главное...
> Главное, это выбрать буддизм по себе, т.е. для мясоеда -- и чтоб мясо кушать квантум, знач, сатис, и чтоб не напрягаццо от того, что кто-то его  индивидуально не кушает. : )


А вегетаринцам значит напрягаццо от того, что кто-то мясо кушает нормально?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Neroli

Недалеко от моего дома был заболоченный прудик, там чайки гнезда вили. Прудик засыпали - строят большой дом (для вегетарианцев  :Smilie:  ) и бедные эти чайки носятся, орут будто стонут, аж до спинного мозга пробирает. Деток оплакивают. Так шта страдание - это не только смерть. 
Если правда, что корова на ферме рожает и рожает и рожает телят и у нее их забирают и забирают и забирают, чтобы молочко "чужое" не пили, а если еще и забивают, то я вам как мать скажу, лучше уж убейте и съешьте, чем так мучаться. Польза-вред, всё относительно. Вселенская говногормония.

Юй Кан, а почему вы живете в домах, которые построены на страданиях животных. Вы ведь можете жить в юрте. Не хотите?

----------


## Була

> Недалеко от моего дома был заболоченный прудик, там чайки гнезда вили. Прудик засыпали - строят большой дом (для вегетарианцев  )



ну разница между вегетринцами и вегетианцами буддистами должна же быть. Хотя сути это не меняет (ну я имел ввиду мотивация другая)

----------


## Neroli

> ну разница между вегетринцами и вегетианцами буддистами должна же быть. Хотя сути это не меняет (ну я имел ввиду мотивация другая)


Она не то чтобы должна быть, она есть. Даже мясоед от мясоеда отличается. И вегетарианец от вегетерианца. И что это нам дает?

----------


## Юй Кан

> А вегетаринцам значит напрягаццо от того, что кто-то мясо кушает нормально?


У воинствующих вегетарианцев -- свои проблемы, тож индивидуальные и *куда более масштабные*. %)

А про дома -- не нада. Мы ж всего-то мясо делим-поделим, никак не разделим, а не дома? Потому заводить тут ещё и про дома -- это присущее вашему полу стремление к расширению простр-ва конфликта с последующим вполне вероятным полным раздраем, а не миром -- хотя бы в одном отдельно за жабры взятом треде. : )

Нафига Вам-то влазить в чужую личную жисть? Своей, что ли, мало? : )

А чайки -- они, полагаю, вообще от природы так кричат -- просто душу вынают...

Что знает чайка о нашей печали,
белым мелком небеса размечая?
А так кричит -- будто душу не чает
в нашей печали, нашей печали...

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Не, в Библии про то упоминаний нет. Вы правы. А исторические авторитеты Вам не авторитеты.


Не в библии, а в сутрах. Я и не сомневался, что цитат не приведете.




> А подумать? Как может быть у бодхисаттвы разделение на хорошее и плохое, на чистое и нечистое? 
> И что бодхисаттва свой запах не контролирует?


Ух ты, какие бодхисаттвы у Вас сказочные  :Smilie:  Идет такой бодхисаттва, а на его пути из воздуха пирожки с капустой и котятами материализуются, а он идет и ест их без разбору.

----------

Юй Кан (18.06.2010)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Если эта плоть от животного умершего своей смертью.


Это не так. В данной теме было указано минимум дважды правильная трактовка

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> ..


Понятно. Тут читаем, тут не читаем. Т.е. когда с самолета ядохимикатами или вирусами - это не преднамеренное убийство. Никогда не смотрели как крыса (у которой интеллекта, кстати поболе, чем у коровы или курицы) от цианида умирает? А теперь размышляйте сколько влезет как выращивание зерновых не связано непосредственно с убийством ЖС.

----------

Neroli (18.06.2010)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Допустим из всего миллиона человек перестали есть мясо 500тыс., количество потребления не сократиться?


Допустим завтра все перейдут на питание чудленом и даже растительной пищи не потребуется. Чего уж мелочиться?




> Процент кукурузы в США, идущей на корм животным, выращиваемых на мясо: 80.
> Процент овса в США, идущего на корм животным, выращиваемых на мясо: 95.


Уважаемый, потрудитесь отмотать 20 страниц назад и вернуться к реалиям России, например. Или вырастить кукурузу в Тибете и прокормить ей яка.  :Big Grin:  Да, и еще расскажите мне из чего американцы делают попкорн и хлопья Келлогс. И, пожалуйста, ссылочку в следующий раз на официальные данные, а не ангажированную обработку. 

"Животные перерабатывают горы белков, жиров и углеводов"

Еще раз, основная часть кормовой базы - естественные или искусственные пастбища, а не комбикорма. 

"С участка земли, равного 10 гектарам, на мясоедении прокормятся 2 человека"

Еще раз отматываем назад и читаем, что на этой территории можно выпасти 10 коров. А теперь переведите это в кг мяса и посчитайте сколько его в день должен съедать человек. До такого даже испанская инквизиция не опускалась  :Big Grin:

----------

лесник (18.06.2010)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Думаю, если вообразить себе ситуацию, в которой вам не оставят выбора и скажут: "убей либо человека, либо муравья", вы убьете муравья, не так ли, уважаемые мясоеды? А если это будет ситуация "убить муравья или корову?"... по-моему ответ также очевидный.


Ань, а если крысу или карпа?  :Big Grin: 

Ну и в пересчете на саранчу 100 000 000 особей саранчи или 1 корову

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Набежала тля и погубила дерево - очень распространенная ситуация. Но есть хозяйства, особенно зарубежом, которые отказываются от использования химикатов и выращивают экологически чистую продукцию. Знаете, как они борятся с вредителями? Один из распространенных путей - это разведение насекомых-хищников, всяких уховерток и пр. Т.е. даже в этом случае садовод вынужден поощрять убийство одних другими, пусть и косвенно. Такова природа сансары, жизнь прожить и ручки не замарать не получится, увы.


Ну на самом деле как садовод могу сказать, что настой чеснока творит чудеса. а цветы черной бузины отлично отгоняют крыс.

Ну и про бактериологические препараты "экологически чистых" производств я тоже писал. Несколько дней разлагаться заживо - то еще удовольствие

----------

лесник (18.06.2010)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Мы вроде как в России живём.
> Может стоит начать с себя, а уже потом думать о Монголии и Японии?


Ну так я Вам российский пример привожу. У нас в поселке 2 фермера. Один просто пасет коров на заливной пойме, второй засевает на силос 7 га земли и гоняет коров по оставшимся 120. А о том, что в нашем районе даже картошку не вырастишь, так это Вам любой деревенский скажет, потому как юрские глины не дадут.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Не в библии, а в сутрах. Я и не сомневался, что цитат не приведете.


 :Smilie:  Я пошутил, есичо. Ну и обратитесь к тхеравадинам. Они Вам быстро разъяснят, что Будда говорил согласно степени испорченности подготовленности ученика. Вероятно на тот момент не попалось ему ученика, который был бы готов скушать коровку с должной долей сострадания и применить искусный метод для зарождения причины для коровки перепрыгнуть из одной локи в другую. Ну и немаловажный момент - в индии бананы на деревьях растут, а в России только на прилавках.  :Smilie: 




> Ух ты, какие бодхисаттвы у Вас сказочные  Идет такой бодхисаттва, а на его пути из воздуха пирожки с капустой и котятами материализуются, а он идет и ест их без разбору.


Ну Экаджати как-то кушала и конину и человечину и ничего.  :Smilie:  Все еще царица дакини и реализованное существо. Но это не из Палийской Библии. Ну и мясоедов, реализовавших радужное тело, включая Гуру падмасмбхаву мы тоже в счет не берем. Они не из Палийской Библии.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Лучшая защита - это нападение,  знакомо.  Давате или по существу вопроса (вегетарианство vs мясоедение), или никак.


Ну вот опять Вы вопрос изворачиваете. Не вегетарианцы vs мясоеды, а почему кило мяса съесть - это бэд карма, а булку, ради которой убили полкило жуков - гуд карма.  :Smilie:

----------

Tseten (18.06.2010), Була (18.06.2010)

----------


## Ersh

Тема закрыта как холивар

----------

Neroli (18.06.2010), лесник (19.06.2010)

----------

